# Chartering a crewed boat in BVI in January



## michaelhaith (Sep 27, 2007)

Does anyone know of a resource to find great deals on crewed catamarans in the BVI for a week in January 08?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Probably not going to find much in the way of great deals, given that you'll probably be in the high season for chartering in the BVIs in January.


----------



## tropicalfever (Jun 20, 2006)

Go to traveltalkonline.com, lots of info for the BVI.


----------



## ughmo2000 (Feb 12, 2003)

Sailonline.com

You can buy/bid on owner's time and unused charter boats.

Took my wife on a crewed charter for our 25th anniversary. (stacking the deck in my favor, told her all trips were like this one! Heh, heh!!)

Best of luck!


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

I agree get owners time and you will save 30-40% off the charter even in high season. http://www.sailonline.com/index.html under message board you might find what you are looking for.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

you could drop Gina at http://swainsailing.com/ a line and ask if they might be able to arrange something. They are good people to work with and you might want to combine your trip with getting ASA certifications.


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

Michael's initial question asked about "crewed" charters. The responses on finding owners time caught me off guard and peaked my interest. Is there such a thing as owners time on a "crewed" charter?
I know that you can find specials, but never thought of owners time.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

From:http://www.usual-suspects-sailing.com/boat-2yr.htm - which is a fascinating, well written, blog on owing a charter vessel.

"most of the peak winter season charter bookings are made by November 30. Gaps do exist in the bookings schedule at this point in the year. While the boat is eventually booked, it is often done under a promotional rate. This observation tells me to avoid booking" [your charter vacation] "until December, then book where gaps exist."


----------



## brigadoonboat (Sep 30, 2007)

*crewed charters*

Jan is difficult however the second week seems better then the rest.
otherwise you really don't need a crew.. also consider getting a room on Tortola for the night and walk around the charter companies and look for a deal. It seems there are always boats in their marinas, and they are in the rental business. worst case- fly to PR and enjoy the beach. no matter what happens, you will be well fed and have fun!


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I've done 4 bareboat charters in the past three years, sunsail, moorings and Voyage - all on multihulls. Going 6/11 to 23/11 on a crewed 50ft Voyage catamaran. Price wise to save money, go bareboat. You'd be surprized how easy it is to qualify (hence the term scareboat for many of the charter crowd).
January is the high season - if you are in the annapolis area go to the boat show and work a deal.


----------

